# Can you spot the differences???



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

YES I have too much time on my hands :lol:. Here are two pics of me. Can you spot the 11 differences between them? The truck and I are not in the exact same place in the two pics, so it is a given that the position of the truck and myself don't count. Nor do the house across the street and car parked behind the truck. We have our list of 11 so any others that may be spotted don't count and the decision of the judges (me & Cynthia) are final.
Hope youse have as much fun doing this as we had putting it together.

The first one to get "our" 11 differences will win a MEV blem kit. 

Only ONE guess per day. GOOD LUCK to all.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jerry,
lookin' good. Dave


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Hat
hair 
beard 
packages on hood 
left hand
shirt 
watch on arm
glasses in pocket
leg position 
leaning on mirror 
wheels turned on truck 
different things in truck bed


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Not enough doughnut reserve!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I know, but I got a little inside info, so I hereby disqualify myself!! :lol: Looking good Jerry!!! And best of luck to you guys!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*my guess*

Hat is different
hair
beard/moustache
# of Peace signs
Boxes on hood of truck
red shirt blue shirt
watch /wristband gone
glasses missing in shirt pocket
seasons have changed
Bungee cords on bed of truck
leaning on the mirror


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I was going to play too, but I think I know "the secret answer"  So I am going to recuse myself and watch all the fun!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

in the "blue shirt pic" you have 11 dollars in your pocket..lol


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

A few have guessed 10 out of the 11. And slotcarman and pig you can play .... it's not what I mentioned in chat.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

minus 11" of hair


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OK!! I'm playing!!! After some intense studying, I have come up with this:

1. Hats are different.
2. Eyeglass case.
3. Bungee cords and hooks (rings).
4. 2 peace signs vs. 1.
5. Boxes on hood.
6. Hair. (don't sweat it, it'll grow back!!)
7. Clothes.
8. Cloudy vs blue sky.
9. Watch/wristband.
10. Garbage pail in the truck bed
11. Beard/mustache gone.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

OK OK OK Jerry I'll play. But if I win I'm going to raffle off the prize!  Here goes.........

1. Hats are different
2. Number of peace signs is different
3. T-shirt color is different
4. Glasses/NO glasses in your pocket
5. Watch/NO watch (wristband?)
6. Less Hair/More Hair under the hat
7. Standing on one leg, not standing on one leg
8. Beard/NO Beard
9. Packages/NO Packages on truck hood
10. Different cargo in the truck bed
11. Bungee cords and tie down rings/ NO bungee cords and tie down rings

OK I'm done............


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

It's one beer after supper so I'm not playin, but will say this......

You live in a BEAUTIFUL part of the country. Amazing view.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

1-Hats
2-Shirt colors
3-# peace signs
4-Long hair
5-Beard
6-Boxes on hood
7-Stuff in bed
8-Watch on left wrist
9-Arm on mirror
10-Case in pocket
11-Wires on pole above truck


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, Let's see:
Shave
Haircut
Changed shirts
My box has been sent
Flowers have been crushed
Power lines have been added
More ants seem to be climbing the pole
Front tire has less air pressure
Front wheels are turned more
The speedometer has changed, more miles
Fuel gauge has changed
Lose weight?
New shoes?
I think I won!!! Glad to see your doing great!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Is the last one: Different brand truck?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is the new truck a Hybrid?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Naw, he just washed it is all. LOL


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

my guess for today is
Hat is different
hair
beard/moustache
# of Peace signs
Boxes on hood of truck
red shirt blue shirt
watch /wristband gone
glasses missing in shirt pocket
no cancer?
Bungee cords on bed of truck
leaning on the mirror


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Still one to go. Here are the 10 that have been guessed.

1. Hats are different
2. Eyeglass case
3. 2 peace signs vs. 1
4. Boxes on hood
5. Hair 
6. Clothes
7. Cloudy vs blue sky
8. Watch/wristband
9. Garbage pail in the truck bed
10. Beard/mustache gone


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Lost weight.

No background cars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

different season? The trees in the back ground have changed, the flowers are taller...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL!! Just a guess on the last one....
1. Hats are different
2. Eyeglass case
3. 2 peace signs vs. 1
4. Boxes on hood
5. Hair
6. Clothes
7. Cloudy vs blue sky
8. Watch/wristband
9. Garbage pail in the truck bed
10. Beard/mustache gone
11. High tide/low tide?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

win43 said:


> Still one to go. Here are the 10 that have been guessed.
> 
> 1. Hats are different
> 2. Eyeglass case
> ...






#11. YOUR NOT SICK ANYMORE:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

and a partridge in a pear tree. o.k . i,ll agree with all the others and cancer free !! c,mon winn/ jerry now i,m dyin to see the official list . very good contest . also i,ve been out that way acoupla times before and yes it is beautiful. you look pretty good too there boy.keep movin and dont look back. 


l


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

You put Chrome tire valve caps on in the picture on the right?

Bob...peace,love & groovy...zilla


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

1. Hats are different
2. Eyeglass case
3. 2 peace signs vs. 1
4. Boxes on hood
5. Hair 
6. Clothes
7. Cloudy vs blue sky
8. Watch/wristband
9. Garbage pail in the truck bed
10. Beard/mustache gone
11. passenger side mirror position different???


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Two rounds of wedge in the left rear?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Super Coupe said:


> Two rounds of wedge in the left rear?


Super Coupe,

RALMAO...Now that is funny right there! :lol:

Bob...how bad do you have it?...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

win43 said:


> Still one to go. Here are the 10 that have been guessed.
> 
> 1. Hats are different
> 2. Eyeglass case
> ...


It's the new nipple ring, right?

Or, your right foot is forward and you're leaning on the mirror as dirty Santa vs. standing square and not leaning on the teeeruck in your less hirsute pose.... 

It's good to be upright and standing on your own two feet! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OK. I think I got it now!!! It took an hour of intense studying to figure this one out, and we even got a clue!!! So here's today's guess, with the known correct ones first:
1. Hats are different
2. Eyeglass case
3. 2 peace signs vs. 1
4. Boxes on hood
5. Hair
6. Clothes
7. Cloudy vs blue sky
8. Watch/wristband
9. Garbage pail in the truck bed
10. Beard/mustache gone
11. Eyes open/squinting (open on the cloudy day, squinting on the sunny day) You shoulda wore some shades in July!! :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, There's another island or more land in the pic with extra house and mailbox??? RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*OK. The judges have made a decision*

Since I'm going back into the hospital on Thursday, a winner has been declared. Randy aka. Hilltop Raceway is the official winner with his guess of "taller flowers" (they're actually dandelions lol). Thanks to all that played and I hope youse had as much fun playing as I had doing it. The official list was the 10 I posted plus the dandelions by the rear wheel. 

Randy I already have your address and will mail your prize tomorrow. 

Jerry and Cynthia


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats Hilltop Raceway!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I call shannanagins!!!:freak:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Doh.*

Ok... I guess I'll concede, but I stand by my notation of the seasons had changed... technically I think that should include the color of the grass & weeds which would obviously include the dandelions... however. You are the final judge... or is it your wife? anything I can do to sway the vote


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Way to go Randy!!!:hat: Had fun Jerry!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope this next round goes easier on you!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

first pick your a tree huggin hippie Second your a straight laced Conservative


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: :hat::tongue::jest::roll:


----------

